# Maybe in a dream world...



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

but I know (because I have driven a '99 Max), and I own a 4.0 Ranger. Anyway, enjoythis fairy tale: http://www.generation-edge.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7270


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

and my 95 max only ways 2800 lbs and i could not say nissan adding a few 100 more on the same gen,i could be wrong though


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the 95 GXE stock weighs in at 3001lbs.

www.edmunds.com

it'll tell you what your car weighs...

but check the link again... a recognizable user posted... hehe


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

hahaha...nice post Chris.


----------



## t56gen3 (Apr 23, 2003)

Silly FORD owners........I don't think they can help it......LMAO


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa... check the link again... david (d_warner) replied and then the Admin got all pissy.... I used an interesting choice of words to suttley smite him... hehe


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

That guys is smoking crack. Chris and I made the mod look like an @ss. He went away crying and locked the thread.


----------



## t56gen3 (Apr 23, 2003)

Silly bastard wouldn't allow me to register........ now it's time that I resort to stereotyping---- way too many Ford owners are ignorant!!!!!!!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

HAHAAH


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

wish i still had my Ford to teach those boys a lesson on what a real ford is.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the thread is unlocked.... (evilgrin)


----------



## t56gen3 (Apr 23, 2003)

BAH! I still say JERKOFFS!!! Get a REAL FORD and not a MAZDA and then TALK SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmm... so are you guys REALLY registered just to defend Maximas? (WickedEvilGrin)... 

it'd be nice to see how much actual info gets posted... if their damn sigs WEREN'T so LONG... every time i see a board like that, i'm thankful for our board sig rules.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

woohoo!

David and I got banned!

fawkers....


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

lol.....good job guys!  good looking out


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

hahaha... ranger beating a maxima... good stuff...


----------



## Cr1028 (Aug 11, 2003)

civic4982 said:


> *hahaha... ranger beating a maxima... good stuff... *


Yea, that would be funny huh? I know a ranger with a 429 in it that would hand your CL its a$$ on a platter so don't hate. There is always someone faster, remember that. It doesn't matter what you have, someone is always going to have the edge. Any car can be made fast, it just takes time and money so please learn to respect other people's rides.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Just so that this issue doesn't blow up all over again, we've all said our peace and ironically new friends have been made because of it. I hope we can keep things that way.

Chris


----------



## Cr1028 (Aug 11, 2003)

Agreed Chris.


----------

